# Hyatt Paperwork



## VacationPro (May 21, 2008)

Can Hyatt owners tell me about how long it took for Hyatt to update their records once they received the closing documents?


----------



## Kal (May 22, 2008)

There are actually a couple of steps here.  Once Hyatt receives the documents they have at least 30 days make the ROFR decision.  If they pass on taking the sale, the purchase moves forward.  From there the new owner is usually entered into the HVC membership roles by the first day of that month or by the first day of the following month if the ROFR decision occurs late in a month.

It's best to have the seller confirm HRPP use of the unit as soon as the sale is agreed upon.


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 22, 2008)

VacationPro said:


> Can Hyatt owners tell me about how long it took for Hyatt to update their records once they received the closing documents?



I have recent experience with this. My escrow closed on May 5, 2008 and Hyatt updated there records yesterday (May 20). They told me it typically takes 10 - 14 days after close of escrow to be in the Hyatt system. 

-TJ


----------



## LisaH (May 22, 2008)

deleted... got my answer


----------



## VacationPro (May 22, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> I have recent experience with this. My escrow closed on May 5, 2008 and Hyatt updated there records yesterday (May 20). They told me it typically takes 10 - 14 days after close of escrow to be in the Hyatt system.
> 
> -TJ



Thanks!  I guess I can wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## VacationPro (May 22, 2008)

Kal said:


> There are actually a couple of steps here.  Once Hyatt receives the documents they have at least 30 days make the ROFR decision.  If they pass on taking the sale, the purchase moves forward.  From there the new owner is usually entered into the HVC membership roles by the first day of that month or by the first day of the following month if the ROFR decision occurs late in a month.
> 
> It's best to have the seller confirm HRPP use of the unit as soon as the sale is agreed upon.



Thanks Kal!  We passed ROFR quite some time back, but the sellers have been slow to sign some of the closing paperwork.  We closed a few days ago, and am anxious to start using the points. 

And, P.S.  thanks for your very valuable site.  The information you provide is a large reason why I decided to purchase Hyatt.


----------



## Kal (May 22, 2008)

Thank you for the thought.  It would be nice if you could enter the purchase transaction into the website.  Of course all names are confidential.


----------



## holycow (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm just recently become interested in Hyatt timeshares. Kal's site is indeed a great source of info. However, I don't seem to find many Hyatt resale in common places like redweek or myresortnetwork. Can anyone points me to where to find Hyatt's resale?

Thanks,


----------



## darcy (Jun 5, 2008)

holycow said:


> I'm just recently become interested in Hyatt timeshares. Kal's site is indeed a great source of info. However, I don't seem to find many Hyatt resale in common places like redweek or myresortnetwork. Can anyone points me to where to find Hyatt's resale?
> 
> Thanks,



We bought through ebay, and it seems there are always a few listed there.


----------



## VacationPro (Jun 7, 2008)

darcy said:


> We bought through ebay, and it seems there are always a few listed there.



I found mine at Timeshares Only.


----------



## holycow (Jun 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

After a little more reading in this forum, I realized I was looking at wrong Hyatt resorts. Previously, I was looking mainly for ski resorts in Beaver Creek or Aspen. There are very few, if any, resale week for sale in those resorts.


----------



## bdh (Jun 9, 2008)

holycow said:


> I was looking mainly for ski resorts in Beaver Creek or Aspen. There are very few, if any, resale week for sale in those resorts.



If you are looking for BC weeks, go to http://www.hmountainlodge.com/vacation.cfm?do=show_prop


----------

